# mosquito lagoon fishing report



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Another great report. Do you have any pics of the Floozy popper? I read the blog on how to make it, but I'm not sure on how it should look when finished. 
Thanks!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Great report! I haven't been fishing in over a month, I need to wet a line soon. How does the water look out there? Any sign of the alge bloom starting up again?


----------

